# Its Wormty's Birthday



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Today is your birthday HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well Trish, it's your birthday!!!

Be easy on the cake, it goes straight to your hips!! lol


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey thanks, Im on my way to school to work and I know my boss has me a cake there so Im taking the ice cream LOL Today i will tell ya what my kids had my ex hubby get for me from them LOL to funny. I be back after 1 today


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a great day! Hope ya get all kinds of goulish things.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Have a Happy Birthday Wormy!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday Wormy!!!!!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday WormyT!!!!! I hope you enjoy your day!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Are you twenty one yet?


Happy Birthday.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

YAY! Wormy, Happy Happy Joy Joy tell us all your toy toys!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday WormyT!!! I'll bet there'll be pics! yup..lots of pics!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

Try not to eat too many sloppy joe's.
Happy Birthday.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday wormyt!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Sickie Ickie said:


> YAY! Wormy, Happy Happy Joy Joy tell us all your toy toys!


Well here i am with my new toys from my EX. Well from my kids but the EX asked the kids what i wanted. So last night he took my son shopping at Walmart and asked him what i wanted. My son told him an axe and sledge hammer. Hey got wood to keep me warm this winter but gotta make it fit into the stove LOL then the sledge hammer for all that rebar i gotta pound into the ground come Sept for halloween props. So I got a mini sledge hammer and a maul. LOL guess he didnt want me to have an actual AXE LOL. My son said then Im sure dad will not want you to get Pissed off. LOL here are my toys...
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday to you. I bought you a camera, but I know you already have two or three so I will keep it for myself. LOL


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh DT you goober. LOL hey thanks to everyone for the Birthday wishes. Trishaanne just called to wish me a happy day as she said she still cant get onto her computer LOL Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Happy B-Day, Wormy!!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday Wormy


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy B Day Wormy...great presents ya got ..good deal


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Wormy,

I ordered you some cooler weather to build props by, did you get it?


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Well we got rain today and cooler weather. It worked LOL thanks. Actually yesterday I was finally adding my finials to my fence. They look so cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Hppy birthday.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday WormyT! Use your new heavy weapons well. Tools! I meant tools! Not weapons. I'm just glad I'm not within swinging distance.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

*Happy B-Day Wormy*


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

Happy Birthday Wormy!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, you smell like a, opps, I mean Happy birthday WormyT!!!


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Yay Happy Birthday!!*


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Trish, A belated Happy Birthday to you! I'm glad to hear you got some tools, I know they're your favorite.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I see you had a GREAT BIRTHDAY, but I will still say it....
HAPPY BIRTHDAY WORMY! 
If my computer was out in the garage, where I see to always be....this wouldn't be late......sorry


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I cant believe i missed ur birthday...IM SOO SORRY.. HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY HONEY!!! I hope it was a great one, cuz you definately deserve it.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

*hey*

Happy birthday Wormy! Hope you had a great one :devil:


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Ooops Sorry this is late wormy! Hope ya had a great day!!!!! Happy Belated Birthday!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday Trish!!!!!!!!!

I hope you had a WONDERFUL day!!!!!!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

I had a nice Birthday. I got a maul to do up some wood for winter and a sledge hammer...well kinda small for pounding all the rebar I will be knocking into this hard rocky soil soon, for all my Halloween fence and props. Oh and a gift card for walmart which i spent yesterday on bags and bags of halloween candy LOL.
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Jeez - sorry I didnt see this - Happy Birthday! Hope you had a good one!


----------



## darklord (Sep 5, 2007)

happy Birthday, hope you get lots of kool gifts


----------

